# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ٢٨ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الخميس 28/11/2019


المريخ يزحف نحو الصدارة بثنائية في شباك الذئاب 
البعثة تعود بالفريق يرتاح اليوم ويعود للتدريبات غدا
وأبو عنجه يشيد بالانتصارات وينتقد البرمجة 
مدرب الرابطة : خبرة الأحمر رجحت الكفة والحكم صرف ركلة جزاء واضحة مع التش 
الهلال يختتم تحضيراته اليوم لمواجهة بلاتينيوم 
(6) مباريات في الدرجة الوسيطة اليوم 
المريخ يكسب الرابطة بثنائية لازغيلا ونمر ويزاحم الأمل في الصدارة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب الرابطة بثنائية 


حقق المريخ فوزًا مستحقا على مضيفه الرابطة كوستي في المباراة التي جرت امس ”الأربعاء” ضمن المرحلة الحادية عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز بملعب كوستي، وذلك بنتيجة 1-2

وبكّر المريخ بالهدف الأوّل عن طريق اللاعب نيسلون لازغيلا في الدقيقة 17 فيما أدرك الصادق عبد الله التعادل قبل نهاية الشوط الأوّل للرابطة كوستي.

وفي الشوط الثاني اجتهد المريخ للوصول الشباك أصحاب الأرض والظفر بالنقاط الثلاثة وهو الأمر الذي نحقق بقدم المدافع صلاح نمر قبل خمسة دقائق من نهاية المباراة. 

ورفع المريخ بالنتيجة رصيده إلى”20â€³ نقطة، فيما بقي ممثل كوستي في”12â€³ نقطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوعنحة يشيد بالأداء ويمتدح ارتداء أمير لشارة القيادة 

اشاد مدرب المريخ جمال ابوعنجة  بأداء لاعبيه في مباراة ألرابطة كوستي التي جرت عصر الأربعاء ضمن منافسات الدوري الممتاز وانتهت بفوز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف  وقال ابوعنجة في تصريحات للمكتب الإعلامي انه علي الرغم من أضاعة عدد من الفرص إلا أن اللاعبين تحملوا المسؤولية وقدموا أداء جيد  كان له الأثر في الفوز بالنقاط وأضاف (نحن سعداء بالنقاط  وهذا أمر ممتاز وكأن بالإمكان أفضل مما كان. وعلينا أن نكون بأفضل حال في الفترة المقبلة والحمد لله الفريق بدأ يستعيد هيبته. وحول ارتداء اللاعب أمير كمال لشارة القيادة في المباراة بعد غيبة أكد ابوعنجة انها خطوة صحيحة من القطاع الرياضي ومن اللاعب الذي يستحق أن يكون قائدا لما يملكه من إمكانيات معتبرا أن الخطوة إعطاء حق لصاحبه خاصة وأن اللاعب ابتعد عن تقلد الشارة في الفترة الماضية وأنه احس بضرورة تقلد الكابتنية بعد أن استعاد الفريق هيبته مثمنا دور أمير في قيادة اللاعبين خلال المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقلد أمير كمال شارة الكابتنية في مباراة الرابطة كوستي التي جرت عصر الاربعاء في الجولة ال 11 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وكسبها المريخ بهدفين لهدف .

وهي المرة الأولي التي يرتدي فيها أمير كمال الشارة منذ نهائي كأس السودان في موسم 2018 أمام هلال الأبيض , وبعد ذلك رفض اللاعب  تقلد الشارة .ة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتتوالي الافراح

شباب المريخ يكسب مباراته أمام شباب ناصر بالانسحاب 

اعلنت اللجنة المنظمة لدورى الشباب بولاية الخرطوم فوز شباب المريخ بنتيجة(3\صفر) بعد ان تخلف فريق شباب ناصر عن الحضور لملعب المباراة المعادة والمعلنة عصر الأربعاء باستاد الخرطوم ولك بعد أن منح حكم المباراة فريق شباب ناصر الزمن القانونى وبعدها انهى قاضي الجولة المباراة لصالح شباب المريخ وبهذا الانتصار ارتفع رصيد شباب المريخ الى 15 نقطة في صدارة الدورى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#ملاحظات حول المباراه وتقيم اداء اللاعبين  :- 

#ايجابيات وسلبيات :-
#ووااوواا
● ارتفاع ملحوظ في مستوي اللياقه البدنيه والذهنية وانضباط تكتيكي في المراكز وتبادل الادوار وقياده مثاليه لتفاصيل المباراه بواسطه الكوتش ابو عنجه .
● ابرز الايجابيات غياب التمريرات الطويله الطائشه واستخدام اسلوب التمريرات القصيره الممرحله ومحاوله بناء الهجمات من الاطراف والتسديدات عند تراجع فريق الرابطه .

● ماينقص المريخ وجود  اطراف بمميزات هجوميه ، لم يقصر كل من حمزه وامبده في القيام بالادوار الدفاعيه  ولكن كان دورهما الهجومي خجولا ..

● هدف الرابطه نتج عن سوء في التمركز لحظه تسديد الضربه الركنيه ولكن باقي تفاصيل المباراه كان لاعبي الدفاع والارتكاز علي قدر كبير من المسؤليه .

● تسديدات الصيني ونيسلون صنعت الفارق وجعلت بهاء الدين يعاني وشتت انتباه دفاع الرابطه ولكن يجب حل مشكله ندره العكسيات وقله الهجمات الخطره علي مرمي الخصوم وايجاد حل لتخليص تيري والنعسان من الرقابه المفروضه عليهما ويمكن بعد عوده السماني ووصول التكت للفورمه المطلوبه ان يتم حل المشكله والتي قام ابو عنجه اليوم بمحاوله حلها بواسطه مسانده نيلسون والصيني للهجوم .

● الاستفاده من الركنيات لم تكن بالصوره المطلوبه واكثر من ثلاثه عكسيات من الصيني كانت منخفضه .

● الاستفاده من الضربات الثابته كانت جيده جدا وظهر هذا الامر في مباراتي الهلال والرابطه اليوم ، ابو عنجه يقوم بدور عظيم .

● في  التسجيلات القادمه وضحت الحوجه كامله ولكن الاهم طرف ايمن ومهاجم قناص ..

#تقيم اللاعبين :- 

↗↗↗
ابو عشرين 
8 من 10 
 لم يختبر كثيرا  ولكن الهدف خصم منه كثيرا ولو ان اللوم لايقع عليه وحده ولكن مازالت مشكله ابو عشرين العكسيات ..!!
↙↙↙
نمر 

9  من 10
لولا الهدف لكانت العلامه الكامله من نصيب نمر مسجل هدف الفوز والمتالق للمباراه الثانيه علي التوالي  

↗↗↗
امير 
7 من 10 
اداء مميز ولكن الثقه الزائده احيانا يمكن ان تضر بالفريق 
لم يظهر امير كثيرا اليوم ولكن دفاعيا كان في افضل حال .
↙↙↙
حمزه 
 7  من 10 
 دفاعيا مميز ولكن لم يقدم كل المطلوب هجوميا بسبب توليفه في خانه الطرف الايمن 
↗↗↗

امبده 
6 من 10 
 اختفاء في كثير من لحظات المباراه يبدو ان اللاعب تاثر بالهجوم الذي تعرض له بسبب اداء مباراه القمه ..
ولكن في الشوط الثاني بدء في التحرك ومسانده الهجوم ولكن يحتاج الي بعض الشجاعه ..
↙↙↙

التش 
9  من 10 
 رمانه الميزان وكنترول سفينه المريخ تحتاج الي التركيز امام المرمي .

↗↗↗
نيلسون 

10  من 10   حركه مميزه وربط جميل بين الخطوط ومستوي لياقه مميز  وهدف جميل 

↙↙↙
الصيني 
8  من 10 
اكثر من لمس الكره في الملعب والاكثر حركه في الملعب ( ربنا يحفظ )
  اجاده للضربات الثابته واخفاق في الركنيات التي لم تكن مضبوطه اليوم  وبعض التمريرات الخاطئه التي يمكن معالجتها 
ولكن في الجانب الدفاعي كان الصيني مميزا وساند نمر وامير

↗↗↗

التكت 
7من 10 
 شارك التكت بديلا ولم تظهر له بصمه ، التكت يحتاج الي لعب دقائق اكثر لاستعاده التركيز الذهني .

↙↙↙
النعسان 
7 من 10

حركه دائمه ونشاط ولكن استسلام للرقابه احيانا اضر بالمريخ رغم صناعته لفرصتين لم يستفد منهم المريخ 

↗↗↗

تيري 
8 من 10
تيري بدء في استعاده اراضيه ومواصله ازعاج دفاعات الخصوم ولكن تراجع الرابطه كوستي والاسلوب الدفاعي اجبر تيري علي الخروج من منطقه الجزاء كثيرا ، تيري يحتاج الي مهاجم يسانده في الخط الامامي وسيكون في انتظار عوده رمضان موقتا .

↙↙↙

شلش 
شارك في زمن بسيط لا يمكن تقيمه 

↗↗↗
ضياء الدين 
8 من 10 

كان صمام الامان في وسط المريخ اليوم وساند امير ونمر كثيرا وربط الوسط بالهجوم يحتاج الي رفع مستوي اللياقه

↙↙↙

محمد سليمان تيا 
(لاعب الشباب) بمجرد ظهوره تم تنشيط الجانب الهجومي ولكن لايمكن الحكم عليه في زمن بسيط ولكن يمكن القول انه لاعب واعد 

#نجم المباراه :- 

نيلسون  ومريخاب  كوستي 

# الخلاصه :-

- المريخ بخير والقادم احلي 
- مازال لاعبي المريخ يتعرضون للعنف غير القانوني يجب توجيه خطاب شديد اللهجه للاتحاد العام ولجنه الحكام 💪
- شكرا مريخاب كوستي صوتكم عالي وتشجيعكم راقي  ورسالتكم يجب ان تصل الي جمهور المريخ في امدرمان للحضور لملعب المريخ 😅
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وفد مريخ ربك يكرم بعثة المريخ العاصمي

قام مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ ربك بزيارة لبعثة المريخ العاصمي بفندق قصر النيل بمدينة كوستي وضم الوفد رئيس النادي حسين أحمد آدم ونادر محمد عمر الأمين العام وعصام آدم أحمد مدير الكرة ومجاهد آدم كابتن الفريق وأكد رئيس نادي مريخ ربك علي ان زيارة بعثة الزعيم ضرورة تقتضيها العلاقة بين الأندية التي تحمل اسم المريخ في الولايات كون أن المريخ الأب هو الواجهة الحقيقية للرياضة السودانية داخليا وخارجيا وتاريخه جزء مهم وأصيل من تاريخ  الحركة الرياضية والوطنية، وان  الزيارة تأتي في إطار تعزيز جسور التواصل بين الناديين وفي نهاية الزيارة قام وفد مريخ ربك بتكريم رئيس البعثة الكابتن هيثم الرشيد والكابتن جمال ابوعنجة المدير الفني والكابتن حامد بريمة أسطورة المريخ ومدرب حراسه في لفتة وجدت الإشادة والتقدير من البعثة الإدارية التي أكدت أن أبواب المريخ مفتوحة للجميع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشكر رهيب كوستي وأسرة الطاهر سالم 

تقدمت بعثة نادي المريخ  بالشكر الجزيل لأسرة نادي مريخ كوستي التي حرصت على استقبال البعثة لدى وصولها لمدينة كوستي وظلت على تواصل دائم مع البعثة كما حرصت البعثة الإدارية علي تقديم الشكر لابن كوستي وقطب المريخ العاصمي ومريخ كوستي أنس الطاهر سالم ابن الرمز المريخي المرحوم الطاهر سالم والذي قام بترتيب حجز الفندق وملعب التمرين وظل يقدم كل مامن شأنه راحة البعثة بتواجده الدائم مع البعثة خلال إقامتها بفندق قصر النيل وقال رئيس البعثة هيثم الرشيد ان ماقامت به أسرة المريخ كوستي وأسرة المرحوم الطاهر ليس بغريب ومتوقع مؤكدًا أن مبادراتهم تستحق الثناء والعرفان لما ظل يقدمه مريخ كوستي وأسرة الطاهر سالم وكان أنس الطاهر سالم قد قدم جائزة أفضل لاعب في المريخ في مباراة الرابطة كوستي كما قام بتكريم الحارس الأسطورة حامد بريمة عقب المباراة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البعثة الإدارية تزور رمز مريخ كوستي التاج عبدالرازق

قام رئيس بعثة المريخ  الكابتن هيثم الرشيد رفقة رئيس القطاع الرياضي خالد أحمد المصطفي بزيارة الي لاعب مريخ كوستي ورمزه التاريخي التاج عبدالرازق بمنزله بحي الأندلس بكوستي وذلك ضمن البرامج المصاحب للبعثة المريخية والذي يهدف إلى تعميق العلاقات بين نادي المريخ والأندية التي تحمل اسمه بكافة ولايات السودان وقد رافق الوفد الإداري سكرتير نادي مريخ كوستي أحمد علي مصطفي. وخلال الزيارة طالب رمز مريخ كوستي بضرورة التعاون بين المريخ الكبير ومريخ كوستي و عمل تؤامه بين الناديين وذكر أن  مريخ كوستي قدم الكثير من اللاعبين  للمريخ العاصمي وعلي رأسهم الجبلي عبدالخير وكمال شناق وحسن دحدوح ونصرالدين حامد وضحيه  متمنيا أن يرد المريخ العاصمي الجميل خلال الفترة المقبلة وفي الجانب الآخر أكد اعضاء البعثة الإدارية فتح صفحة جديدة من التعامل مع كل أندية المريخ في كافة أنحاء السودان وأعرب الوفد عن تقديم كافة سبل التعاون التي تتيح لنادي المريخ كوستي الاستفادة من إمكانيات وخبرات المريخ الأب داعيا إلى ضرورة التنسيق بين مجلس الناديين لتنظيم  الانشطة رياضيا وثقافيا واجتماعيا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البعثة الإدارية تزور معسكر الرهيب  

قامت البعثة الإدارية المتواجدة مع بعثة المريخ في مدينة كوستي بزيارة لمعسكر لاعبي مريخ كوستي بحي الأندلس حيث يعسكر الفريق المشارك في دوري الدرجة الوسيطة ويتصدر مجموعته والتقت البعثة بلاعب المريخ السابق والمدير الفني لمريخ كوستي أحمد السيد الذي شكر الوفد علي الزيارة متمنيا التوفيق للاحمر في منافسة الدوري الممتاز ومهنئيا بالفوز علي إلهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
جعفـــر سليمـــان
تسجيلات المريخ  ومخاطر فقد النجوم


• هل يفقد المريخ على الأقل لاعب أو أثنين خلال فترة التسجيلات المقبلة؟ 
• والأجابة نعم بكل تأكيد، لأن هناك تحركات زرقاء وأخرى بعيدة نحو لاعبين بالمريخ، قد يفقدهم سويا، أو احدهما! 
• وعندما نكتب ذلك يقينا لأننا نملك معلومات تؤكد لنا أن أثنين على الأقل من نجوم المريخ، لا يعجبهم الحال بالنادي، برغم أرتباطهما بالمريخ وجمهوره، ولكن الإحترافية بطبيعية الحال لا تعرف العواطف. 
• ندرك تماما أن واحداً من أهم نجوم المريخ مطلقي السراح، قد قدم له عرض مغري من الهلال، وانهم يرمون شباكهم لأصطياد واحده من اهم الدرر بمحيط المريخ المحتشد بالمواهب التي تم إستقطابها على مدى عامين من اجل بناء مشروع متكامل ينتهي بحصد البطولات المحلية والقارية والإقليمية. 
• وهناك لاعب آخر يرغب في خوض تجربة أخرى بعيدا عن القلعة الحمراء لما وجده فيها من تعامل إداري (غريب) وأيضا قد قدم له عرض مغري من نادي ناشط بالممتاز. 
• هذا الحديث قد يكون صادماًـ ولكنه واقع يمشي برجلين، ومالم يتدارك أهل المريخ هذا الواقع المؤلم، فإننا نؤكد لهم قطعا أن مشروع المريخ ينهار أمام ناظر الجميع، وهذا لن يهز شعرة في مفرق من يدعون أنهم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذين يمنحونا إحساسا، بانهم أتوا لتدمير هذا المشروع والذي إرتبط بالأخ جمال الوالي ..والله أعلم. 
• المريخ لا يحتمل فقد أي لاعب من اللاعبين الذين ينشطون بصفة أساسية بالتشكيل الرسمي، خاصة أصحاب التأثير المباشر على الأداء والنتائج، وهو وضع خطر جدا، نحذر من مغبة التهاون معه. 
• الأخ حازم مصطفى أعلن عن نيته أعادة قيد ثلاثة من اللاعبين، وهناك أيضا الأخ أبوأواب، ونأمل أن يتحركا بأعجل ما تيسر من أجل توفير المال اللازم للحفاظ على كل اللاعبين الذين أكملوا تعاقدهم مع المريخ. 
• ونحن نثق في وعد الثنائي وغيرهما من رجال المريخ الأوفياء، لكن صراحة نخشى ان يتم إجهاض كل ذلك بواسطة شلة التدمير القابعة بالمكتب التنفيذي والتي تعمل وفق أجندة خاصة لا علاقة لها بمصلحة المريخ. 
• ونأمل من الأخوين حازم وأبو أواب أن يضعا كل ما يدور معهما بخصوص ما تقدما به أمام جمهور المريخ بمنتهى الوضوح والشفافية لأن الوضع لا يحتمل غير ذلك. 
• وصدقا، سيأتي وقت سنكشف فيه كل شيء دون أي محاذير أو خطوط حمراء  وبدلائل لا تقبل التشكيك، فقط الآن علينا بالمتابعة بعد ان حذرنا الجميع من مغبة ما يمكن أن يحدث، فإن أكتمل ملف التسجيلات فيما يخص أعادة قيد كل اللاعبين الذين أنتهت فترتهم مع المريخ خير وبركة، وإن تسرب من الكشف لاعب واحد فقط فلا يلوموا إلا أنفهسم! 
• لا نرسل هذه التحذيرات جزافاً لأنه وبصراحة مع شلة الفشل هذه وصلنا مرحلة اللا صمت..وبعضهم يدركون ما نعني!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوز صعب للمريخ على الرابطة كوستي

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


عاد المريخ بفوز صعب من ملعب الرابطة كوستي، بنتيجة (2/1)، في المباراة التي جرت امس الأربعاء، ضمن الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني.

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 20 نقطة، في المركز الثالث، مقتربا من صدارة الترتيب الذي يجلس عليه الأمل عطبرة ب24 نقطة، فيما تجمد الرابطة عن 12 نقطة، وقد لحق بالفريق الخسارة الثانية على التوالي، بعد هزيمته في المباراة السابقة من الأهلي الخرطوم.

تقدم لاعب المحور الغاني نيلسون لازاجلا بتسديدة قوية من خارج الصندوق على يسار الحارس بهاء الدين عبد الله، وأدرك الصادق عبد الله التعادل للرابطة، وفي قبل المباراة ب8 دقائق أضاف صلاح نمر الثاني للمريخ.
عدل المريخ في تشكيله الذي خاض به مباراة القمة، حيث شارك في مركز المحور الغاني نيلسون لازاجلا بدلا من محمد الرشيد، وغاب رمضان عجب وشارك بدلا منه خالد النعسان.

وسيطر المريخ على المباراة وكان الأقرب لتسجيل الأهداف عن طريق التش وسيف تيري، حتى تقدم له نيلسون بالهدف الأول.

لكن فريق الرابطة الذي لعب مدافعا أدرك التعادل بضربة رأسية للاعبه أحمد الصادق، مستفيدا من كرة معكوسة من ركلة زاوية.

وسار الشوط الثاني على نفس وتيرة الشوط الأول، بسيطرة المريخ، وأستمرار الرابطة في اللعب الحذر وعدم المغامرة باللعب المفتوح، وبرز فيه قلب الدفاع سمير القدال والظهير الأيسر محمد جمال.

وفي الدقيقة 72، أنقذ الحارس بهاء الدين مرمى الرابطة من هدف محقق، حين أبعد كرة محولة من أحد المدافعين للخلف، إلى ركلة زاوية ببراعة.

وفي الدقيقة 82 أضاف نمر الهدف الثاني متابعا كرة لعبها عماد الصيني من مخالفة خارج الصندوق، فلامسها أمير كمال برأسه، صدها الحارس بهاء الدين، لكن صلاح نمر المتابع داخل الست ياردات، عاجلها بتسديدة قوية في أعلى الزاوية اليسرى.

وفي الدقيقة 88 تصدى الحارس بهاء الدين لتسديدة قوية من عماد الصيني، من مسافة قريبة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ ل: الفوز أمام الرابطة عزز هيبتنا الفنية

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

قال جمال أبو عنجة مدرب المريخ السوداني، إنه كان متخوفًا من المباراة التي خاضها امس الأربعاء، خارج ملعبه أمام الرابطة كوستي ضمن الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم، مؤكدا قيمة الفوز لفريقه هذه المرة.

وتغلب المريخ على الرابطة (2 /1) محققا فوزه الثاني على التوالي بعد مباراة القمة التي كان قد فاز فيها على الهلال بذات النتيجة، ورفع الفريق رصيده إلى 14 نقطة في المركز التاسع.

وقال أبو عنجة ل: "تخوفنا من هذه المباراة، لأن الفريق لم يتعاف بدنيًا تماما بعد مباراته أمام الهلال، إلى جانب أنها المباراة الأولى بعد الفوز بالديربي، ودائما تكون فيها أعصاب اللاعبين مشدودة".

وأضاف مدرب المريخ: "المباراة قيمتها كبيرة، فقد عززت هيبة المريخ الفنية، من خلال سيطرتنا الفنية عليها، بالاستحواذ وطريقة بناء الهجمات، ونتوقع المزيد من الانتصارات المتتالية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيران الصديقة تمنح الخرطوم فوزًا خارج الديار

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

حقق الخرطوم الوطني مساء امس الأربعاء، فوزًا ثمينًا على مضيفه الهلال الاُبَيِّض بنتيجة (1/ 0) ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 12 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني، ليواصل سلسلة النتائج الإيجابية.

أحرز هدف الخرطوم الوطني قلب دفاع الهلال الأبيض عمر صولون في مرماه، في الدقيقة 56.

وظهر الهلال الأبيض بشكل أفضل في الشوط الأول، لكن الخرطوم الوطني نجح في إيجاد التوازن الكبير، بعد تألق لاعب وسطه الدولي الإريتري جوناس سولومون، الذي خاض أول مباراة مع فريقه هذا الموسم، بعد غياب أكثر من شهرين ببلاده.

وأكمل الخرطوم الوطني المباراة بـ 10 لاعبين فقط لأكثر من 30 دقيقة في الشوط الثاني، وذلك بعد طرد مدافعه محمد حسن الطيب في الدقيقة 61.

وبهذا الفوز رفع الخرطوم الوطني رصيده إلى 14 نقطة من 10 مباريات، وتجمد الهلال الأبيض في 15 نقطة من 11 مباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي يتدرب بمعدات الهلال السوداني

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت



خاض بلاتينيوم الزيمبابوي مساء امس الأربعاء، أول حصة تدريبية بعد وصوله إلى السودان، على ملعب مدينة الصحافة للناشئين.

ويستعد بلاتينيوم لمواجهة الهلال مساء الجمعة المقبل، بأم درمان في أولى مباريات الفريقين بالمجموعة الثالثة من بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وتدرب الفريق الزيمبابوي بمعدات قدمها له نادي الهلال، لعدم وصول معداته للسودان.

وكانت بعثة فريق بلاتينيوم التي تضم 27 فردًا، وصلت إلى السودان صباح اليوم الأربعاء، لكنها تفاجأت بعدم وصول معدات الفريق المتمثلة في الزي الأساسي وزي التدريبات وكرات وعلامات التدريب، بالطائرة التي أقلت الفريق من زيمبابوي إلى السودان، الأمر الذي أربك البعثة.

ووفر الهلال السوداني معدات تدريب كاملة لفريق بلاتينيوم، بعد أن علم بمشكلة تخلف معداته في أحد المطارات وعدم وصولها للعاصمة الخرطوم.

وقال فراي روتارا رئيس بعثة بلاتينيوم في تصريح ل، إنهم قرروا التوجه فجر الخميس إلى مطار الخرطوم، في محاولة لاستقبال معدات الفريق المتوقع أن تصل في رحلة طيران جديدة لذات خطوط الطيران التي استقلتها بعثة الفريق للوصول للسودان.

وأضاف روتارا عضو الاتحاد الزيمبابوي: "الهلال استقبلنا بشكل جيد في المطار، وأكمل إجراءات بعثتنا بكل يسر".

وأضاف رئيس بعثة بلاتينيوم: "الهلال يملك فريقًا جيدًا، وسوف نلعب أمامه بكل ما نملك من قوة، وسيكون أمرًا جيدًا أن نفوز عليه في ملعبه".

وختتم روتارا بأن سبب تفوق بلاتينيوم على أندية زيمبابوي وتفوقه على أندية عريقة مثل ديناموز هراري وكابس يوناتيد، يعود إلى إعداده المثالي، والرؤية لتطويره ومجلس الإدارة الجيد.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مأمون أبو شيبة: الحكم شقيق السموأل كاد يذبح المريخ
قلم في الساحة
بواسطة باج نيوز في يوم 28 نوفمبر 2019 7:59 ص
 123
 مشاركة
* بحمد الله تجاوز المريخ عقبة الرابطة كوستي وأحد مطبات المباريات النهارية بالولايات..

* كاد فريق الرابطة أن يعرقل المريخ بتعادل جديد فبعد أن انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل 1/1 ركن فريق الرابطة لدفاع المنطقة في الحصة الثانية واوشك أن يحقق هدفه ولكنه سقط قبل خمس دقائق من نهاية الزمن الرسمي بهدف صلاح تايقر الذي استغل ارتداد الكرة من بهاء الدين إثر الرأسية القوية من رفعة السامواري الصيني السحرية التي ذكرتنا سيناريو هدف رمضان بمبان في القمة!!

* لعب جمال أبوعنجة بنفس تشكيلة القمة عدا دخول نيلسون في مكان محمد الرشيد (ضحية ثورة الحجارة).. وعودة النعسان مكان رمضان بمبان.

* نيلسون على الرغم من عدم اكتمال فورمته لكنه شكل بديلاً مقبولاً للرشيد لاسيماً إن الغاني يملك مضرباً قوياً يمكن أن يساعد في زيادة معدل التهديف أحد عيوب الهجوم المريخي..

* وبالفعل نجح نيلسون في تأكيد ميزته كلاعب وسط مدفعجي باحراز الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 17 من تسديدة قنبلة على يسار الحارس بهاء الدين ومن خارج منطقة الجزاء بعد أن تسلم تمريرة الساحر المنطلق التش حيث استدار نيلسون بالكرة ليكشف المرمى ويباغت بهاء الدين برصاصة قاتلة..

* وبمزيد من تدريبات اللياقة وانقاص الوزن سيشكل نيلسون اضافة كبيرة لوسط المريخ بإذن الله.. علماً إن الحركة الجمبازية الصعبة التي أداها نيلسون عقب إحراز الهدف (الهوبا في الهواء) تشير إلى أنه لاعب مرن رغم ثقل الوزن..

* النعسان لم يعوض غياب رمضان حيث لم يشكل خطورة هجومية ولا زلنا نعتبره مع شلش خصماً على هجوم المريخ.

* وجود رمضان كان يمكن أن يساعد على حسم الرابطة مبكراً وبعدد مريح من الأهداف..

* سبف تيري الذي تألق في مباراة القمة بانطلاقاته المزعجة لم يظهر أمس بسبب الأسلوب الدفاعي والرقابة الصارمة من قبل لاعبي الرابطة ولكن تيري مارس هوايته بانطلاقة من جهة الجناح اضطرت المدافع لعرقلته بلعبة عنيفة نال عليها بطاقة صفراء ليتكرر نفس مشهد انذار بويا في القمة بالكربون..

* في الشوط الثاني ومع التكتل الدفاعي للرابطة لم يجد تيري المساحات ليمارس هوايته في الانطلاقات حتى تم استبداله بالشبل محمد.. وعقب هدف المريخ الثاني تخلى الرابطة عن التكتل الدفاعي لتظهر مساحات خالية واسعة كان يمكن أن يستغلها تيري لمضاعفة النتيجة إذا استمر في اللعب.

* الركلات الركنية أصبحت تشكل خطراً على المريخ فمن أول ركنية للرابطة اهتزت شباك أبوعشرين برأسية الصادق عبد الله..

* وفي نيالا خسر المريخ أمام حي الوادي إثر ركلة ركنية نفذها مصعب وسجل منها اتير توماس..!!

* دفاع المريخ لا يحسن التغطية الصارمة عند تنفيذ الخصم للركنيات.. ولعل مدافعو المريخ يتعلمون من دفاع الرابطة الذي كان يفرض رقابة صارمة على لاعبي المريخ عندما يتقدمون لحظة تنفيذ الركنيات وبالذات مع نمر وأمير..

* وسط دفاع المريخ يحتاج  لقلب دفاع طويل القامة ورشيق ومرن ويجيد ألعاب الهواء.. ونأمل أن ينجح المجلس في ضم اللاعب المطلوب خلال التسجيلات المقبلة.

* محور المريخ أصبح مركز ثقل في الفريق والساموراي الصيني ما شاء الله أصبح رقماً صعباً.. ويلاحظ أن محاور المريخ كلها تساهم في التهديف من خارج المنطقة.. الساموراي الصيني.. ومحمد الرشيد ونيلسون وكذلك ضياء الدين.. والمطلوب من الجهاز الفني تدريب هذا الرباعي أكثر وأكثر على تصويب الكرات المتحركة من خارج منطقة الجزاء لتكون أكثر دقة ولا تعلو العارضة..

* أطراف المريخ غير فعالة هجومياً وإن كان حمزة متميز في الجانب الدفاعي.. والأطراف القوية في الجانب الدفاعي مهمة في اللعب الدولي خاصة أمام فرق شمال وغرب أفريقيا..

* على المريح أن يسعى لضم طرفين يجيدان الشقين الدفاعي والهجومي لدعم لاعبي الطرفين الحاليين..

* حكم المباراة صفوت ميرغني شقيق(السموأل ميرغني لاعب الهلال) كاد أن يعرقل المريخ بصرفه لركلة جزاء واضحة وضوح الشمس ارتكبت مع التش.. وأكدت الإعادة التلفزيونية صحتها.. بل إن مدرب الرابطة هاشم عبدالرحمن وبكل شجاعة وأمانة صرح عقب المباراة مؤكداً إن الحكم صرف ركلة جزاء للمريخ..

* كما تم نقض هدف للمريخ أحرزه التش من هجمة خطيرة للتكت..

* وجامل الحكم مدافع الرابطة الذي مثل بسقوطه على الأرض بإدعاء إن نمر اعتدى عليه.. وكشفت الإعادة التلفزيونية استهبال مدافع الرابطة لجر الحكم لطرد نمر صاحب الخلق القويم.. فهذا المدافع المستهبل عديم الأخلاق الرياضية كان يستحق بطاقة صفراء على الأقل..

* هل دفعت لجنة التحكيم بحكم هلالابي لعرقلة المريخ في كوستي؟! الحاصل شنو يا عامر عثمان؟!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة ---- د.  مزمل أبوالقاسم
عمود الامس الاربعاء

عيد المربد

* يحلو الحديث عن المربد، وعن اقتران ميلاد الصدى بأفراح النجوم.
* بالأمس أوقدت الصدى شمعتها الخامسة عشر، وسط فرحة محبيها وبشر أنصار الفرقة الحمراء، واحتفالهم بنصرهم المؤزر على الهلال، بصاروخي النجم الثاقب رمضان عجب، الذي حفظ للاسم بريقه، وفعل العجب بالدفاع الأزرق، قبل أن يفجر ثورة الحجارة والبمبان في قلب إستاد الخرطوم.
* أبصرت الصدى النور في الخامس والعشرين من شهر نوفمبر من العام 2005، ومن (عجبٍ)، أن ظروف الوالد حالت دون حضوره لصرخة الميلاد، إذ كنت أعمل حينها مديراً لتحرير القسم الرياضي بصحيفة أخبار العرب الإماراتية، وتولى الزميل الحبيب إسماعيل حسن قيادة الصحيفة رئيساً للتحرير، فأحسن القيادة مع الزميل الحبيب علي كورينا وبقية عقد الصدى النضيد، وشبابها الناهض.
* استقبل الرياضيون المربد بحفاوةٍ بالغة، وسرعان ما تسنمت الصحيفة مواقع الصدارة، وانطلقت إلى القمة قبل أن تنبت أسنان اللبن، لتخط سطوراً من المجد في ساحة الصحافة الرياضية، وتتحول إلى مدرسة جديدة، قوامها الصدق والمحبة والمهنية العالية، بخليطٍ متناسق، ضم مجموعة من أفضل المحررين والكُتّاب، الذين شكلوا لوحةً فسيفسائيةً زاهية الألوان.
* اخترنا قصيدةً بديعة جادت بها قريحة الحبيب فتح الله إبراهيم شعاراً للصحيفة (تبرجت مثل المجرة، منبراً للرأي.. سوقاً للبيان ومربداً)، فظل ديدنها الصدق، ونهجها الاستقامة، وجمعت ثلةً من أميز المشتغلين في مجال الصحافة الرياضية، وبقيت مفتوحةً لكل الألوان، كما تعاقب على الكتابة فيها كبار الكتاب من المنتمين للون الأزرق، كما شكلت الموردة حضوراً زاهياً في صفحاتها، ونالت الولايات اهتماماً واضحاً، مثلما حظيت الدرجات الصغرى باهتمامٍ كبير، مثل الفنون والمناشط.
* نحيي في هذه السانحة كل من عملوا في الصدى منذ صدورها، بمختلف ألوانهم ومشاربهم وانتماءاتهم، ونخص من رحلوا عن دنيانا الفانية بالتحية، ونرسل حمائم المودة لطيورها المهاجرة، ونفرد أجنحة العشق والولاء لقراء الصدى الأماجد، ونتمنى لهم التوفيق والنجاح.
* ارتبطت الصدى بالمريخ ارتباط السوار بالمعصم، مع أن صفحاتها بقيت مفتوحةً لكل الألوان على الدوام، فالتحية لربان سفينتها الزميل الحبيب الصديق الغالي مأمون أبو شيبة وأركان حربه، علي كورينا والجندي والعميد عبد الله التمادي وحافظ محمد أحمد والتيجاني وشمس وبابكر وبقية العقد النضيد، الذين شادوا نهضة المربد، وحافظوا على بقائها في القمة، ولحرائر اليوم التالي ونواراتها بقيادة الزميلتين رفيدة وبلالة التحية والتقدير والإجلال.
* وللجنود المجهولين في إدارة الصدى.. عبد الله شبو ومعاوية يوسف ومنير عوض وعمر الفاروق وتوفيق داك والجعلي وطارق بشير وصابر وبقية الذين يقرنون الليل بالنهار  كي تخرج الصدى لقرائها في أجمل صورة، وأبهى حلة.
* بالأمس جادت قريحة سعادة العميد حسن بشير (أبو راحيل) بكلمات بالغة الرقة في حق الصدى، أحببت أن أشارككم إياها، وقد كتب فيها ما يلي:
* (برغم وجسي ظللت أجوس بين سجسج الأحرف لأجد إلهام تنأج يليق بأرض ميعاد الكتابة، فما أصعب انعكاس الكلام المقفى عندما يتقفي أثر جيداء المقلد، وقد سبقني على وعر التنقيب من يغوصون في بنات الفكر ببراعة الإنتاج فصطادوا في السبق ماسة.
أحقا بلغ حسنها في الوجود ليلة إكتمال البدر أعوام تسر الضياء.. كيف مرت، يا صدى الأفكار التي يجول صيتها الذائع في الورى بصوت مختلف عن معجم الأصوات الخماسية.
الصدى.. يا طواف التآلف، ووحي مزمور  يهذب مسامع القراءة، يا حلم كل طفل سعيد، يا زغرودة في بيت الوليد، يا أحلى التهاني، يا طل الأماني، وفخر الهدايا.. الصدى يا نصف صوتي، يا همسة صرختي،؟يا من تضئين سماءنا بسنا الألق، وتنيرين فضاءتنا بالبرازخ، فتكون لنا الخلاصة بطعم آخر للأبراج والحواري.
الصدى يا حكايات المساجد والمداخل و البيوت، عندما أكتبك يكتسي بالعسجد الورق، وباللجين تكتسي الحروف.. الصدى، يا أخت الزعيم، ما كان حادى ركبك أمرئ سوءٍ ما كان بنوك بغياً، فالسلام  عليها  يوم ولدت ، ويوم كتبت، ويوم طبعت، ويوم تقرأ هي، فهي لفي الصحف الأولى، وما شهدنا إلا بما علمنا.. يا صباح العيد، كل عام لخدك النجمة أحلى القبل، وكل عام لندك الفكرة مهر المثل، هنيئاً لنا بك العيد).
* هنيئاً للمربد بقلم أبي راحيل، وله منا ومن قرائنا المحبة كلها، وكل عام وأنتم والصدى الحبيبة بألف خير.
آخر الحقائق 
* اقتران تيمان العجب بعيد المربد ضاعف الأفراح!
* أمس اكتملت الفرحة بصدور قرار المفوضية حول مقررات الجمعية.
* الجماعة قالوا الكورة معادة لأنها لم تكتمل.
* الخلاها ما تكتمل شنوووو ومنووووو؟
* وانتو لو حريصين علي اكتمالها جدعتوا ليه؟
* الفليق كان لزومو شنو؟
* وسببو شنو من الأساس؟
* الغلّط عليكم منو خلاف العجب؟
* لو عايزنها تكتمل ثورة الحجارة كان لزومها شنو؟
* لا يوجد قانون يكافئ المشاغبين في الأرض بالإعادة.
* ولو عادوها ليكم.. نضمن كيف إنكم ما تجدعوا تاني؟
* يا تغلبوا يا تشاغلوا؟
* ده كلام ده يا هلالاب؟
* خسر المدعوم ثلاث مرات قبل نهاية الدورة الأولى!
* وده سبب كافي عندهم للشغب.. سيما بعد ضربة العجب.
* العجب حبيبي.. أداني التحية.
* وأداكم حبتين.
* حبة عند اللزوم.. وحبة تحمي النوم.
* لو لم يهزمكم العجب لفسدت الأرض.. أو كما قال كردنة!
* لو لعب الغربال والعقرب مع رمضان كان أجزوا ليكم.
* قدر أخف من قدر.. وحجر أسرع من حجر!
* ما أعلمه أن تيمان رمضان أقسى عليكم من ريحة البمبان!
* والدموع سالت يومها بأمر العجب قبل الغاز المسيل للدموع!
* البكاء كان حاصل أصلاً، قبل أن تضطر الشرطة إلى إطلاق البمبان على مدرسة المشاغبين!
* من عجبٍ أن يشاغب الأهلة كلما خسروا!
* فعلوها مع الوصل الإماراتي، وكرروها مع الزعيم ليلة العجبية.
* يرغبون في الفوز ولا يمتلكون مقوماته.
* الدفاع شوارع.. الوسط منهار والهجوم غائب!
* لا شيء سوى العجب.
* رمضان أحلى الأقوان.
* قون العجب بي كم.. وللا السؤال ممنوع؟
* أحلى لقطات المباراة سباحة أطهر في النجيلة.
* على النجيلة سبحنا.
* يا كابو.. البمبان حبابو.
* رمضان كبس كبساً كبساً!
* حرية سلام وعدالة.. والعجبية خيار القلب.
* وهتفت الصفوة: حرية حرية.. ضد المشاغبية!
* مدنيااااو.. عجبياااااو!
* آخر خبر: سألنا عن سبب الشغب.. قالوا (رمضان دخل في العضُم)!

‏
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„ العناويــــن العالميـــــة:
 - برشلونة يسحق دورتموند بثلاثية MSG ويعبر لثمن نهائي الأبطال
 - فافر يرفع راية الاستسلام أمام ميسي وسواريز
 - ديمبلي يترك مواجهة دورتموند باكيًا
 - برشلونة يصدر بيانًا بشأن إصابة ديمبلي
 - ميسي يحطم رقم رونالدو في دوري الأبطال
 - فالفيردي: ميسي مذهل.. وجريزمان يحتاج للوقت
 - لينجليت: قدمنا عرضا متكاملا أمام دورتموند
 - التعادل يؤجل حسم تأهل ليفربول ونابولي
 - إنتر يحافظ على آماله بفوز صعب أمام سلافيا براج
 - زياش يقود أياكس لعبور ليل
 - زياش: الفوز على ليل مستحق.. وإصابتي مؤلمة
 - عودة لايبزيج القاتلة تحبط انتفاضة بنفيكا
 - فالنسيا يخطف تعادلاً مثيرًا من تشيلسي
 - زينيت ينعش آماله في دوري الأبطال بثنائية ليون
 - أبراهام يغادر مباراة فالنسيا وتشيلسي مصابا
 - لامبارد بعد التعادل مع فالنسيا: مصيرنا أصبح بيدنا
 - سالزبورج يغرق شباك جنك ويضاعف حظوظ التأهل
 - هالاند يعادل إنجاز ديل بييرو ويتخطى هنري وماني
 - زياش سلاح أياكس المدمر خارج الديار
 - كونتي: نعتمد على الحشد الجماهيري في موقعة برشلونة
 - التعادل السلبي يحسم لقاء البحرين وعمان
 - مدرب البحرين: ظهرنا بصورة مميزة أمام عمان
 - كومان: أهدرنا الفوز أمام البحرين.. وسنلجأ لتدوير اللاعبين
 - الكويت تحسم ديربي الخليج بفوز ثلاثي على السعودية
 - رينارد: أتحمل مسؤولية الخسارة أمام الكويت
 - غنام: منتخب الكويت أثبت أنه رقم صعب في الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * كراسنودار - روسيا (-- : --) بازل - سويسرا الساعة : 17:50 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * طرابزون سبور - تركيا (-- : --) خيتافي - إسبانيا الساعة : 17:50 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أستانا - كازاخستان (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا الساعة : 17:50 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * إسطنبول - تركيا (-- : --) روما - إيطاليا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * وولفسبيرجر - النمسا (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * آلكمار - هولندا (-- : --) بارتيزان بلجراد - صربيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 10

 * بشكتاش - تركيا (-- : --) سلوفان - سلوفاكيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 8

 * سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون - إنجلترا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * يونج بويز - سويسرا (-- : --) بورتو - البرتغال الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 9

 * فينورد - هولندا (-- : --) رينجرز - إسكوتلندا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 11

 * إشبيلية - إسبانيا (-- : --) كارباغ اغدام - إذربيجان الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * لاتسيو - إيطاليا (-- : --) كلوج - رومانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * سيلتك - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) رين - فرنسا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت - ألمانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال (-- : --) آيندهوفن - هولندا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الاماراتي 🇦🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 
 * الظفرة (-- : --) إتحاد كلباء الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 * بني ياس (-- : --) حتا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 * النصر (-- : --) الشارقة الساعة : 18:45 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية



——————————————
  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 14 :
 * ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ (1 : 2) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * هلال الابيض (0 : 1) الخرطوم الوطني
 #الترتيب: الأمل (24) الهلال (19) حي العرب (18) أهلي شندي (17) المريخ (17)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :
 * ليفربول - إنجلترا (1 : 1) نابولي - إيطاليا
 * جينك - بلجيكا (1 : 4) ريد بول - النمسا
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (10) نابولي (9) ريد بول (7) جينك (1) 
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة F :
 * برشلونة - إسبانيا (3 : 1) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا
 * سلافيا براغ - التشيك (1 : 3) انتر ميلان - إيطاليا
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (11) انتر ميلان (7) دورتموند (7) سلافيا (2)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :
 * زينيت - روسيا (2 : 0) ليون - فرنسا
 * لايبزيج - ألمانيا (2 : 2) بنفيكا - البرتغال
 #الترتيب: لايبزيج (10) زينيت (7) ليون (7) بنفيكا (4) 
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة D :
 * فالنسيا - إسبانيا (2 : 2) تشيلسي - إنجلترا
 * ليل - فرنسا (0 : 2) أياكس - هولندا
 #الترتيب: أياكس (10) فالنسيا (8) تشيلسي (8) ليل (1)
——————————————
 ◄ كأس الخليج العربي 🌍 - مجموعة 2 :
 * عمان (0 : 0) البحرين
 * السعودية (1 : 3) الكويت
 #الترتيب: الكويت (3) عمان (1) البحرين (1) السعودية (0)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تؤجل إجتماعها للاحد
#ووااوواا
 تعقد اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة اجتماع مهم يوم  الأحد المقبل الموافق للأول من ديسمبر 2019م، في مكاتب الاتحاد بالخرطوم  بالخرطومظ¢، وذلك برئاسة المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد - رئيس لجنة المسابقات - بغرض حسم كل القضايا والشكاوى المدرجة على  طاولة اللجنة، وأوضح المهندس الفاتح باني ان اللجنة ستقوم بالفصل في كل  الحالات دون إستثناء، وسيتم استكمال المتطلبات من تقارير وخلافه لإصدارات  كل القرارات بعد النظر فيها من جانب اللجنة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاضاءه قد بحويل مباراة الهلال الأفريقية لتلعب عصرا
 .
 .
 فشلت  كل المحاولات التي قام بها مجلس الهلال عن طريق لجنة فنية متخصصة في إصلاح  وضع الاضاءه  لملعب استاد الهلال، وعقد الأزرق بالأمس تدريبه الأساسي تحت  إضاءة ضعيفة وسوف تتضح الرؤية اليوم الخميس ففي حالة عدم اكتمال إصلاح  الاناره فسوف تلعب مباراة الهلال الأفريقية غدا الجمعة عصرا
 وكان الكاف قد حذر نادي الهلال من سوء الاضاءه وكانت بعض وسائل الاعلام قد نشرت خطاب الكاف بهذا الخصوص
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منافس الهلال الأفريقي يفقد كل معدات الرياضية في مطار الخرطوم
 .
 .
 قال تشيدو تشيزوندو المتحدث الرسمي لفريق بلاتنيوم الزيمبابوي الذي وصل في  الساعات الأولى من فجر الأربعاء إلى مطار الخرطوم ان هناك غضب وسخط كبير  علي فقدان بعثة فريقه التي تواجه الهلال غدا لامتعة ومعدات رياضية تخص  الفريق وقال تشيدو ان فريقه تدرب امس في ظروف قاسية جدا وكشف ل (سودانا  فوق) يبدو أن الأمر صعب بالنسبه لنا في حالة عدم وصولها وأضاف لا نعرف حتي  الآن أين توجد حقائبنا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة بين مطرقة التعديل وسندان التطبيق
 .
 .
 تشرفت يوم السبت الموافق ظ¢ظ£ نوفمبر الجاري بالمشاركة في الورشة التي  نظمتها اللجنة التي كونتها وزيرة الشباب والرياضة لتعديل قانون هيئات  الشباب والرياضة لسنة ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ بحضور عدد من أعضاء الاتحادات الرياضية  والمهتمين بالشأن الرياضي تتقدمهم وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ووكيل الوزارة  للرياضة وعدد من قيادات الوزارة يتقدمهم الأخوين د. حمد النيل ود. معتصم .

  ولقد حرصت على المشاركة في تلك الورشة بدوافع متعددة في مقدمتها أنني كنت  عضوا في اللجنة التي أعادت صياغة ذلك القانون والذي كان قد دفع به وزير  الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ محمد يوسف عبد الله لمجلس الوزارة في العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ   بعد أن قامت لجنة برئاسة د. أمين حسن عمر وزير الدولة بالوزارة آنئذ بإجراء  تعديلات على قانون ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£م ، وقبل أن تخضع الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  مشروع تعديل قانون ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£ لأي إجراءات لاجازته كون مجلس الوزراء لجنة مصغرة  برئاسة الاستاذ هاشم هارون أحمد رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية لإعادة  صياغة التعديلات المقترحة على القانون مع مراعاة ارتباط الاتحادات  السودانية بالاتحادات التي تدير نفس الالعاب دوليا ، ومنح الهيئات الشبابية  والرياضية مزيدا من الأهلية في إدارة شئونها والاستقلالية التامة في  انتخاب أعضاء مجالس إداراتها في ظل المطالبات العديدة التي تقدم بها عدد  كبير من الرياضيين واستجاب لها مجلس الوزراء في حينها بتوجيهات مباشرة من  القيادة العليا في الدولة.
 وبعد أن رفعت اللجنة التي ترأسها الأستاذ  هاشم هارون تقريرها لمجلس الوزراء ، دفعت الأمانة العامة بالمجلس بتلك  التعديلات إلى مركز دعم القرار أحد آليات المجلس لاخضاع التعديلات لمزيد من  النقاش والحصول على إجماع وطني كبير من كآفة الرياضيين والمهتمين بالشأن  الشبابي ، فكانت من أهم توصيات المنتدى الذي عقده مركز دعم القرار للتفاكر  حول التعديلات المقترحة على قانون ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£ أن تكون لجنة موسعة لاعداد قانون  جديد لهيئات الشباب والرياضة يستوعب المتغيرات التي طرأت على ساحة النشاط  الرياضي دوليا بمنح الاتحادات الرياضية مزيدا من الاستقلالية والحرص على  التزام الاتحادات الرياضية الوطنية بما ورد في الميثاق الأولمبي بصفة عامة  وموجهات الفيفا بصفة خاصة ، وبقية الاتحادات الدولية التي تحث أعضائها على  الحرص على مبادئ الاستقلالية وعدم اتاحة الفرصة لأي جهة بالتدخل في شئونها  الداخلية، كما جاء التوجيه أيضا بمواءمة القانون الجديد مع الدستور  الانتقالي لسنة ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¥ .
 ولقد تم اختياري عضوا في تلك اللجنة التي  ترأسها الأستاذ حسن عثمان رزق وزير الشباب والرياضة الأسبق وضمت في عضويتها  عدد من الناشطين في المجالين الشبابي والرياضي.
 أما الدافع الثاني  لمشاركتي في تلك الورشة فتمثل في كوني من الأكاديميين المختصين في مجال  الرياضة وحرصا مني على إبداء الرأي العلمي الذي يسهم في أن يصبح القانون  داعما للتطور الفني في القطاعين الشبابي والرياضي.
 وثالث تلك  الدوافع هو حرصي على تصحيح بعض المفاهيم المتعلقة بارتباط الجوانب الفنية  بالإدارية في مجال الرياضة بصفة خاصة باعتبار أنني مدرب كرة قدم معتمد من  الاتحاد الأفريقي بالدرجة A وشغلت منصب وكيل الوزارة خلال فترة سابقة شهدت  مداولات إجازة القانون الحالي في مجلس الوزراء والمجلس الوطني السابق.
  والدافع الرابع تمثل في إلمامي بكثير من التحديات والمعوقات التي واكبت  تطبيق القانون الحالي بعد نشره في الجريدة الرسمية لوزارة العدل واعتماده  كوثيقة قانونية رسمية للدولة استمدت منها كل الكيانات الادارية صلاحياتها  لتنظيم ممارسة الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية لنشاطها مثل المفوضية ولجنة  الاستئنافات العليا والمسجل ومحكمة التحكيم الرياضية.
 عليه وبعد  التداول الذي شهدته الورشة والفرص التي أتيحت للمشاركين للتعبير عن آرائهم  في التعديلات التي تنوي اللجنة المكلفة بإدخالها علي القانون من منطلق  الصعوبات التي واجهت تطبيق قانون ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦ ومن قبله قانون ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£ أرجو توضيح بعض  المفاهيم التي عملت بها ودافعت عن القانون بموجبها في كل مراحل النقاش  والتطبيق .
 أولا :
 أنا قصدت في البداية أن أكتب اسم القانون  كاملا ، قانون هيئات الشباب والرياضة ، إذن فالقانون للهيئات وليس قانون  الشباب ولا قانون الرياضة ، ولا هو قانون الوزارة، عليه يجب استبعاد أي  نصوص تتعلق بتنظيم الوزارة أو طريقة عملها إلا بالقدر الذي يحقق مهامها  واختصاصاتها وأهدافها .
 والقانون لا يتحدث عن القوانين الفنية التي تنظم النشاط الشبابي والرياضي ، فهذه من صميم اللوائح الداخلية في تلك الهيئات.
 أما قوانين الالعاب فهي محسومة سلفا من الاتحاد الدولية لكل لعبة.
 ثانيا:
  مما سبق يمكن القول أن الهدف من هذا القانون هو وضع الأطر العامة لكيفية  تكوين الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية وكل ما يتعلق بجمعياتها العمومية ومجالس  إداراتها وتكوينها وأهلية أعضائها وأسباب حلها واجتماعاتها ونصاب اتخاذ  قراراتها .
 وتحديد مراحل التقاضي داخل الهيئات أو خارجها في حالة  تضرر أيا من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية الذين يمثلون أصحاب المصلحة الحقيقيين ،  مثل اللاعبين والمدربين والحكام والاعلاميين والاداريين وكل من ينص النظام  الأساسي للاتحاد المعني بأحقيته في نيل عضوية الجمعية العمومية أو مجلس  الادارة.
 طريقة إدارة انتخابات مجالس إدارات الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية.
 مبررات حل مجلس الادارة والجهة التي يحق لها إعلان ذلك.
  النص في القانون على الالتزام باستقلالية الأعضاء بمعنى عدم التأثير عليهم  من طرف ثالث ، حيث أن الطرفين الآخرين هم أعضاء الجمعية العمومية  والمرشحين لعضوية مجلس الادارة.
 النص على الالتزام بمبادئ الشفافية والحوكمة والطهارة المالية والتي يجب أن تكون واضحة في الأنظمة الاساسية واللوائح المنبثقة منها.
  تحديد الكيانات الادارية المستقلة المكلفة بمراقبة التزام تلك الهيئات  بتطبيق القانون واللوائح الصادرة بموجبه ، ومنها المفوضية ولجنة  الاستئنافات العليا والمسجل .
 يجب أن يوضح القانون الجزاءات التي  تترتب على مخالفة أيا من الهيئات أو العاملين فيها لمواد القانون أو  اللائحة العامة ، على تختص الجزاءات الواردة في الأنظمة الاساسية بمخالفة  موادها أو اللوائح الداخلية ، دون تعارض مع القانون.
 وأخيرا يجب أن يوضح القانون سلطات الوزير التي يحق له بموجبها مراقبة أداء الهيئات المنضوية تحت لواء وزارته.
  مما تقدم اقترح أن تبدأ اللجنة عملها بتقييم القانون ومراجعة إجراءات  تطبيقه ومدى التزام الهيئات الشبابية والرياضية بتنفيذه، ومدى مواءمته مع  القوانين الدولية وعدم تأثيره على انتساب اتحاداتنا الوطنية لنظيراتها  الدولية، وما تحقق من سيادة مبادئ أهلية وديمقراطية الحركة الرياضية التي  ظل ينادي بها قطاع عريض من الرياضيين، ومن ثم تبدأ اللجنة في اقتراح  التعديلات التي ترى أنها ضرورية لتقويم القانون.
 مع خالص شكري وتقديري.
 د. نجم الدين المرضي
 متخصص في مجال التربية البدنية والرياضة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

 *امير عوض*
 *نشر الجهل*
 لا أدري صراحةً المغزي أو السر وراء تكرار الظهور المتوالي لعضو مجلس الفشل علي اسد عبر الوسائط الاعلامية.
  عضو المجلس المذكور لا يملك صفة الناطق الرسمي للنادي.. و لا هو ضابط من  ضباط المجلس.. و مع ذلك نراه ينشط بلا كلل أو ملل في الظهور في مختلف  القنوات أو الاذاعات الرياضية!!
 عضو المجلس يتحدث دوماً بلسان  المجلس.. و نادراً ما يتحدث بصفته الشخصية التي لا تعدو سوي كونها مجرد عضو  مجلس عادي بلا أي اسهام يُذكر.
 أستمعت بالأمس لمداخلة اذاعية لأسد.. و هالني هول ما سمعت كما جرت بذلك العادة عند استماعي لكل مداخلات الرجل.
  أسد و خلال تعليقه علي قرارات المفوضية ذكر بأنها لا تعنيهم "و هنا يتحدث  الرجل بإسم المجلس و يربط ماكينة ناطق رسمي" و طالب من (البوشي أو لوشي)  ضرورة حلّ المفوضيات الولائية.. كما قدّم الدعوة للجميع لمطالعة خطاب نادي  الهلال للمفوضية لأن الهلال لم يطلُب اشراف المفوضية!!
 قبل أن أبدأ  التعليق علي حديث الرجل أود أن أشير لنقطة بالغة الأهمية تتمثل في أن ظ©ظ©%  من مشاكل مجلس المريخ الحالي مع الاعلام أو الاقطاب و كبار المريخ قد تسببت  فيها تصريحات أسد التي تخرُج بدون حساب و بلا دراية بالمعلومات.
 أسد هذا بدلاً من أن يخدم مجلسه (كما يعتقد) فهو يضره ضرراً بليغاً عند كل تصريح أو خروج في الوسائط المتعددة.
  و نعود لأصل القضية لنرّد علي عضو المجلس بالقوانين الولائية (التي يتبع  لها المريخ) و تمنح المفوضية الولائية حقّ الاشراف علي جمعيات المريخ لحين  تعديل نظامه الأساسي.
 المفوضية الولائية امتلكت حق الاشراف علي  الجمعيات بنص المادة (25) الفقرة (ز) من قانون الشباب و الرياضة لسنة 2017 و  التي تنص علي التالي: (تختص المفوضية بالاشراف علي الجمعيات العمومية و  انتخابات الهيئات الرياضية).
 كما أن المادة (ظ¤ظ¨) من اللائحة العامة  للشباب و الرياضة لسنة 2017 نصّت علي: (ظ،/ تشرف المفوضية علي اجتماعات  الجمعية العمومية العادية و الطارئة.
 ظ¢/ تحدد المفوضية مكان و زمان انعقاد الجمعية العمومية.
  ظ£/ تتولي المفوضية تسجيل اسماء الحاضرين و عددهم و اعلان النصاب القانوني و  فرز و اعلان نتيجة أي تصويت و اثبات عدد الاصوات التي نالها كل مرشح أو  قرار و تدوين محضر الاجتماع).
 هذه هي المواد التي منحت المفوضية حقّ  الاشراف علي جمعية المريخ أو الهلال.. و الأخير سعي للمفوضية معترفاً  بحقها بلا تنظير فطير و ليس كما يعتقد علي أسد الذي يظن بأن الهلال لم  يطلُب من المفوضية عقد الجمعية إذ حمل خطاب نادي الهلال النص التالي (بكل  الاحترام التمس من سعادتكم و بناءاً علي نص المادة 17 من النظام الاساسي  لنادي الهلال لسنة 2008 التكرم بعقد جمعية عمومية طارئة).
 الهلال طلب من المفوضية عقد الجمعية يا أسد يا عزيزي.. فهل لم تطلع علي خطابهم أم لم تفهم فحواه؟!!
  طلب عقد الجمعية يعني تحديد وقتها و اعلانه و الاشراف الكامل عليها يا  عزيزي؟ فمن أين أتيت بحديثك الغريب حول نية الهلال عقد جمعية هزلية  كجمعيتكم؟!!
 الفرق بيننا و بين الهلال أنه لا يوجد لديهم منظراتية و أصحاب فتاوي خنفشارية تعتمد علي الغلاط و اللعب بالالفاظ لتحقيق المراد.
  الهلال احترم المفوضية و القانون.. لحين تعديل نظامهم الأساسي و من ثم عقد  جمعياتهم بصورة منفردة.. تماماً كما فعل مجلسك في يوم ظ،ظ /ظ¥/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ عندما  خاطب ذات المفوضية لتشرف علي جمعيته قبل أن يستمع لفتاوي غريبة و يدخل نفسه  في ظلام عجيب من التناقضات و العشوائية. 
 لا توجد استقلالية خبط  عشواء كتلك التي مارسها المجلس بالطريقة التي عقد بها جمعيته المهزلة.. و  حتي الفيفا ذات نفسها تعترف بحاكمية القوانين المحلية و تنادي دوماً  لمحاولة تعديلها و ليس تجاهلها كما فعل مجلس الفشل الذي يلوح بالذهاب  للفيفا و ليته يفعل ليجد الرد الحاسم منها.
 و أخيراً نُذّكر..  للفائدة العامة التي تشوشت بالجهل الذي يُنشر صبح مساء.. فالمفوضية هي  الجهة الوحيدة التي تعتمد الأنظمة الأساسية (لحين تعديلها) و ذلك بناء علي  نص المادة (ظ،ظ©) الفقرة (ظ¢) من قانون الشباب و الرياضة ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ و التي تنص علي:  (لا تسري أحكام النظم الاساسية أو القواعد العامة الولائية إلا بعد  اعتمادها من المفوضية).
 *نبضات متفرقة*
 تقدم الزعيم للنقطة 20 و احتل المركز الثاني بعد أن عاد بفوزٍ غالٍ من مدينة كوستي.
 بهدفي نيلسون و نمر تفوق المريخ و ضمن ثلاث نقاط ولائية جديدة في سبيل بحثه المحموم عن الصدارة التي يتربع عليها الفهد العطبراوي.
 في ظل النقص العددي الهائل قدم أبوعنجة مباراة واقعية و متزنة للغاية.
 أبو عنجة يعاني الأمرّين بالتواجد علي الاطار الفني منفرداً بدون أي مدرب مساعد يعينه في المشورة الفنية.
 تخوفنا أن يفقد الفريق بريقه بعد الفوز الأخير في القمة و بحمد الله فقد كان اللاعبون بقدر العشم و المرتجي من الجدية و الانضباط.
  شارة الكابتنية عادت لكتف القائد الفعلي امير كمال.. و تحية و احترام  للشاب المتفاني أنس نصرالدين مدير الكرة المكلف و الذي أفلح في اقناع  القائد بالعودة لارتداء شارته.
 *نبضة أخيرة*
 فوز معتاد في كوستي.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جلس المريخ يصعد القضية للفيفا أعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن رفضه القرار الصادر من مفوضية الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم والخاص ببطلان إجراءات الجمعية
  العمومية الأخيرة وقال مساعد رئيس المريخ علي أسد ان ناديه يعكف الان علي  أعداد شكوي للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الفيفا بخصوص تدخل المفوضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لقطات لمشاركه نجم فريق الشباب محمد كلاسيك في مباره الرابطه كوستي...
 كل التوفيق في مقبل المباريات للنجم الشاب. â™¥










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفــــر سليمــان

                     المريخ اليتيم ! 
  • ولا أقصد المريخ الفتي ..المبهج الذي ذبح الرابطة كوستي وسفح دمها على  أرضها ووسط جمهورها، بهدفين حملا ملامح الزعيم وفتوته التي عرفناها عنه  وجعلته محبوباً نهزج عندما تقع عليه العين، ويخفق لرؤيته القلب. 
 • لا  أقصد قطعاً المريخ الشرس .. الذي يتمتع نجومه بعزيمة لا تلين .. ويتحلون  بإصرار عجيب، جعل للفريق روحاً ميزته على كل الفرق السودانية، وربما  الأفريقية، منذ ميلاده وحتى هدف صلاح نمر عصر أمس.! 
 • المريخ لا   ييأس، ولا يعرف لاعبوه الإستسلام للهزيمة، ويلعبون بقوة وإستبسال منذ بداية  المباراة وحتى صافرة النهاية ..ونحن من الخارج نتوقع الإنتصار المريخي  الوسيم حتى على هوامش الثواني! 
 • ما أعجبني في الهدف الذي أحرزه  المدافع (المحترم) صلاح نمر أمس أنه عبر عن روح المريخ، وعن رغبة اللاعبين  في إنهاء المباراة لمصلحتهم مهما كان الثمن وبأي طريقية لأن المطلوب عندهم  كان هو إنتصار المريخ. 
 • والمريخ الذي أقصده ، بكل تأكيد ليس هو  المريخ الذي يستبسل نجومه من اجل الحفاظ على إسمه وسيرته ونصاعة تأريخه،  مريخ يشبه جسارة عماد الصيني والذي أعتبره من أهم اللاعبين الذين مروا على  تأريخ المريخ خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية فهو منا ويشبهنا وإن تاهت خطاه  في بداية المشوار. 
 • ليس المقصود .. مريخ التش .. الذي واصل سلسال  الإبهار الكروي بفرقة المريخ، فمثل إمتداداً طبيعيا للسحرة الذين طوعوا  الكرة وأخضعوها لمهاراتهم العالية .. من كمال عبد الوهاب ومن سبقه وحتى جيل  سكسك ودحدوح وعيسى صباح الخير ونهاية بمريخ فيصل العجب. 
 • تعودنا أن  يسكب لنا التأريخ من دن الجمال أروع مشروب للمتعة ..فلا تمر علينا سنوات  دون أن يكون لنا لاعب إستئنائي مبهج يعزف الألحان شلالا روياً ويصوغ الصبح  لحناً بابليا! 
 • والتش هو مشروب هذا الزمان .. نرتوي حتى الثمالة ..  ونطرب كلما داعبت أقدامه الكرة وكلما تراقص بالمنافسين .. فتتراقص أيضا  قلوبنا حباً له ولمريخ يسعدنا مهما كانت الظروف التي تحيط به ومهما أصابته  من غوائل خرقاء. 
 • المريخ اليتيم الذي أتحدث عنه .. ذلك الذي يخنقه  أمثال على أسد وغيره من أشباه الإداريين الذين يريدون له أن يكون معزولا عن  كل الدنيا، فقط يكون لهم ولأجندتهم الخاصة والتي أعتقد أن أوان كشفها قد  دنا!! 
 • أنظروا لهذا الشخص .. يقول أن المفوضية غير معنية بالمريخ وأن  قراراها القاضي ببطلان المسرحية الهزيلة التي إبتدعها لهم المدعو مدثر  خيري لا يهمهم وأنهم غير معنيين به ويمكن أن يصعد الأمر إلى الفيفا ..  بالله عليكم هل هذا تصريح يخرج من إداري الآن يقول أنه عضو مجلس إدارة نادي  المريخ ..ويحتل موقعاً قيادياً .. هنت يا مريخ تالله. 
 • المفوضية  ياهذا أبطلت ما قمتم به بنص القانون .. والإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عبر  لجنته القانونية (نظيفة اليد واللسان) أقرت بعدم قانونية المسرحية الهزلية  التي عرضتموها ذات يوم على مسرح المأساة المريخية .. فلمن يتبع المريخ يا  هذا!! 
 • شئتم أم أبيتم .. وبنص النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ (الساري)  .. المريخ يدير أمر جمعيته العمومية المفوضية .. وبعد تعديل النظام الأساسي  ، يتبع لأتحاد كرة القدم السوداني ..ولا يمكن أن يكون نادياً في جزيرة  معزولة!! 
 • ألم أقل لكم يوما .. أن هؤلاء الناس غرباء!! 
 • هل ترى  كتبوا المريخ للمسجون الذي يديرهم من داخل سجنه، ولا يستطيعون أن يردوا له  طلبا لأنهم موظفون عنده، إن خرج أحدهم عن طوعه، (فصله) عن عمله ، وأضاع  عليه كل مكاسبه!!
 • متى ينزاح هذا الكابوس الذي جثم على صدر المريخ،  وجعل ثلة فاشلة من الناس تديره وفقا أهواء شخصية لا علاقة لها البتة  بمصلحته العليا. 
 في نقاط 
 • هؤلاء الناس هم من يريدون أن يجعلوا  المريخ يتيما، فبعد أن قادوا أكبر حملة تكريه، وأشاعوا أجواء قبيحة ومنفره  في النادي، يريدون أن يجعلوه ناديا متمرداً على كل الجهات المسؤولة. 
 • المريخ نادي محترم ، وأهله ظلوا يتسمون بالإحترام طوال تأريخه.!
 • الإتحاد العام وعبر لجنته القانونية رفض الإعتراف بتلك المسرحية السخيفة  التي أخرجها شخص لا علاقة له بالمريخ وتأريخه، بل وقف في موقف العدو ذات  يوم ضد المريخ شاهداً عليه. 
 • والمفوضية الآن لها حق دعوة الجمعية  العمومية لنادي المريخ وتنظيمها والإشراف عليها إلى إنتهاء أجلها بإجازة  تعديلات النظام الأساسي .. رضي أسد هذا أم لم يرضي!! 
 • إندلعت حرباً ضروساً بالعرضة شمال، نتوقع أن تقضي على الأخضر واليابس هناك! 
 • من خلال ما يكتبه الأخ الرشيد على عمر هذه الأيام ردعاً لرئيس الهلال ..  حليف الأمس عدو اليوم .. توقفت عند نقطة أشار إليها خلال لقاء  قمة بمبمان  رمضان. 
 • قال أن هناك من حدثه أن (إبتسامة) علت وجه هيثم مصطفى ..  المدرب العام للهلال مع هدف رمضان عجب الذي قضى عليهم وبعده إندلعت ثورة  هوجاء وفوضى معتادة في مثل هذه المواقف. 
 • لماذا لا يبتسم هيثم مصطفى يا رشيد وهو من توشح ذات يوم بالأحمر الجميل والأصفر البديع. 
 • طبيعي أن يبتسم وتتراقص دواخله فرحاً بأهداف المريخ لأنه وعندما زارنا عابراً وجد الفرق شاسعاً متسعاً وعرف سر هذا الجمال. 
 • إبتسامة هيثم مصطفى لها أكثر من مدلول.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات دوري ابطال اوروبا بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الخامسة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافو دوري ابطال اوروبا حتى الان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياولد يانيلسون رشاقه وصاروخ الرابطه تدوخ












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* لقطات هدف الشفت صلاح نمر










 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة الرابطة كوستي و المريخ | المريخ يفوز في الزمن القاتل 2 | 1

<font size="6"><b><font color="#790d0d">



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج المريخ في الولايات
الاهلي مروي2 المريخ 3
حي الوادي 1 المريخ 0
هلال الفاشر 1 المريخ 2
مريخ الفاشر 0 المريخ 1
الرابطه كوستي 1 المريخ 2

خمس مباريات حقق المريخ نسبة نجاح 80% 

 12 نقطه من أصل 15
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب اللمتاز حتى 
نتيجة المريخ والهلال الاخيرة مازالت معلقة بانتظار قرار الاتحاد العام


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعادل السلبي يحسم لقاء البحرين وعمان


قطر - كووورة




جانب من اللقاء
حسم  التعادل السلبي لقاء البحرين وعمان، امس الأربعاء في إطار الجولة الأولى  بالمجموعة الثانية لبطولة كأس الخليج 24 المقامة حاليًا في العاصمة  القطرية الدوحة وتستمر حتى 8 ديسمبر/كانون الأول المقبل.

وخرجت  المباراة بمستوى فني جيد من الجانبين، حيث تبادلا الهجمات بحثًا عن زيارة  الشباك التي بقت خالية ولم تهتز طوال 90 دقيقة، ليحصل كل منتخب على نقطة  واحدة.

شوط سلبي وأفضلية عمانية

اعتمد  المنتخب البحريني على التحركات الهجومية التي كان يقودها كميل الأسود، مع  لعب الكرات العالية استغلالا لطول المهاجم محمد الرميحي، لكن الدفاع  العماني كان يقظًا طوال اللقاء.

على الجانب الآخر لعب المنتخب العماني بطريقة 4-5-1، حيث شارك محسن جوهر خلف المهاجم محسن الغساني مع الاعتماد على الكرات العرضية.



وطغى  على الشوط الأول الحذر من الجانبين حيث لم يشهد هذا الشوط كرات خطرة على  المرميين سوى تسديدة قوية من المنذر العلوي تصدى لها حارس البحرين وأبعدها  إلى ركلة ركنية.

بشكل عام، كان المنتخب العماني هو الطرف الأفضل في  الشوط الأول من ناحية بناء الهجمات وسط تراجع بحريني والاعتماد على الهجمات  المرتدة السريعة.

الشوط الثاني

لم يتغير  الحال في بداية الشوط الثاني، خصوصًا أول 15 دقيقة التي غابت عنها الخطورة،  وسط تحفظ من الجانبين، حيث لم يفتح المنتخبان الملعب لأي هجمات سريعة وكان  الحذر واضحًا.

ورغم التفوق العماني في  جانب الاستحواذ، لكن هذه الأفضلية لم تترجم لأهداف، وكانت أبرز الكرات  تسديدة أحمد كانو التي مرت بجوار المرمى في الدقيقة 58.

وأهدر  المنتخب البحريني فرصة خطيرة، حيث تلقى كميل الأسود كرة بينية داخل منطقة  الجزاء وضعته أمام المرمى العماني، لكن فايز الرشيدي حارس عمان تصدى  لتسديدته بنجاح في الدقيقة 74.

واشتعلت المباراة في ربع الساعة  الأخير، حيث لم يستغل المهاجم البحريني محمد الرميحي الكرة التي حصل عليها  داخل منطقة الجزاء، وفشل في التعامل معها بطريقة صحيحة لتذهب إلى الحارس.

وتدخل  البرتغالي سوزا مدرب البحرين، وأخرج كميل الأسود وأشرك عبدالوهاب المالود  بحثاً عن تعزيز منطقة الوسط واستغلال سرعة ومهارة المالود.

وتلاعب المهاجم العماني محسن الغساني بدفاعات البحرين وسدد كرة قوية في يد حارس البحرين في الدقيقة 77.

وانقذت العارضة المنتخب العماني من هدف بحريني، حيث أرسل محمد جاسم كرة عرضية إلى محمد الرميحي سددها جاءت في العارضة بالدقيقة 78.

وأرسل  االغساني قذيفة نحو المرمى البحريني تصدى لها الحارس العلوي في الدقيقة  86، قبل أن يهدر أحمد كانو فرصة بتسديدة قوية مرت بجوار المرمى.

واستمرت  الدقائق الأخيرة دون أي زيارة للشباك على الرغم من الفرص التي حصل عليها  المنتخبان خصوصًا البحرين، وسط تألق كبير من حارس عمان.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكويت تحسم ديربي الخليج بفوز ثلاثي على السعودية
كووورة




 جانب من المباراة
حقق  المنتخب الكويتي فوزاً ثميناً على نظيره السعودي 3 / 1، في الجولة الأولى  من منافسات المجموعة الثانية لكأس الخليج 24، والتي تستضيفها العاصمة  القطرية الدوحة، حتى 8 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول المقبل.

سجل أهداف المباراة أحمد الظفيري (43)، سامي الصانع (46)، مبارك خالد (90)، فيما أحرز هدف السعودية الوحيد فراس البريكان (90+3).

وبهذا الفوز اعتلى منتخب الكويت صدارة المجموعة الثانية، بحصد أول 3 نقاط.



اتسم الشوط الأول بالحماس على حساب المستوى الفني، وانحصر اللعب وسط الميدان.

وكاد  يحيى الشهري أن يفتتح التسجيل بعد مرور 10 دقائق فقط، عندما واجه مرمى  حميد القلاف بالقرب من نقطة الجزاء، لكنه وضع الكرة بجوار القائم الأيسر.

برز في هذا الشوط المخضرم بدر المطوع، العقل المفكر للمنتخب الكويتي، وأجاد بامتياز التمرير والتحرك  في وسط ملعب الأخضر السعودي.

وفي  الدقيقة 34 أهدر فراس البريكان فرصة سعودية أخرى، عندما تسلم الكرة داخل  منطقة الجزاء، لكنه تحرك ودار وسدد من الزاوية الضيقة، وتصدى الحارس حميد  القلاف.



وبفضل  براعة بدر المطوع، وتحديدا عند الدقيقة 43، حصل المنتخب الكويتي على ركلة  حرة مباشرة على حدود منطقة الجزاء، لكن الكرة ارتدت من حائط الصد، لتجد  المطوع الذي مرر بينية رائعة لأحمد الظفيري، الذي تمكن من إيداع الكرة على  يسار فواز القرني، مفتتحا التسجيل.

تتواصل المفاجآت الكويتية في  الدقيقة 46، ومرر المطوع من جديد كرة سحرية خلف مدافعي المنتخب السعودي  لسامي الصانع، الذي انفرد وراوغ الحارس قبل أن يسجل الثاني، لينتهي الشوط  الأول بثنائية للكويت دون رد.





بدأ  الفرنسي رينارد المدير الفني للمنتخب السعودي، الشوط الثاني، بتبديلين  دفعة واحدة، بدخول عبد الفتاح عسيري بدلاً من عبد العزيز البيشي، ومحمد كنو  مكان حسان تمبكتي.

وفي الدقيقة 64 أجرى المنتخب الكويتي تبديله  الأول، بدخول مبارك خالد بدلا من أحمد الظفيري، ورد رينارد بمواصلة دعمه  الهجومي، بدخول نواف العابد على حساب يحيى الشهري.



وسيطر  المنتخب السعودي، واستغل الجبهة اليمنى التي شغلها عبدالفتاح عسيري وسلطان  الغنام، في إرسال كرات عرضية، لم يحسن لاعبو الأخضر الاستفادة منها.

وفي  الدقيقة 72 أهدر سعود عبد الحميد ظهير أيسر المنتخب السعودي فرصة تقليص  الفارق، عندما أطاح بالكرة بعيدا وهو على بعد حطوات من مرمى الكويت.

وفي  الدقيقة 90 نجح البديل مبارك الفنيني في استغلال المساحات الخالية، وتوغل  بالكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء السعودية، ونجح في تسجيل الهدف الكويتي الثالث.

وفيما تتجه المباراة لنهايتها، أحرز فراس البريكان هدفا شرفيا للمنتخب السعودي، مستغلاً كرة عرضية أرضية.


*

----------

